# Clomid and Throbbing around ovaries!?!



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi 

Ive just phoned my surgery and am waiting to be called back by the nurse, could be a while before i hear back from them they dont tend to rush themselves there although i did tell them the reason for calling...

This is my first clomid cycle and im getting a lot of throbbing where my ovaries would be, its been constant for the last hour or so, is this normal am i about to O or is there something wrong?
Im getting very gassy aswell   and pain in my chest either indigestion or anxiety pains which i suffer occasionally  

L.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I'm now in my 5th cycle of clomid to "boost" (ovulate naturally) & although I've always experienced ovulation pain, clomid has definitely exacerbated it. I get sharp stabbing/throbbing/stitch like pain around my ovaries, as well as bloatedness, nausea & lower back pain. Your ovaries will be working extra hard which could well be what is causing these symptoms.
Try using a heated wheatbag and/or hot water bottle to dull the pain & drinking peppermint tea/cordial will ease the bloated/gassy side effects.

Sounds to me like you're about to ovulate. Mine usually eases up once I've ovulated although I do still get twinges right up until AF.

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Natasha

Thanx for the reply, 

Just heating up the wheatbag now!

Feels like my ovary is trying to jump out its a really strange feeling...

Thanx again, 

L.xx


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi again.

Update, the nurse just rang back and she spoke to all the doctors at the surgery and advised i stop taking the clomid and that i get in touch with my gyny at the hospital and his sectretary told me shes surprised ive been told to ring them because of the chest pain, im hoping the pain in my chest are to do with the gas but im a bit worried now, shes going to speak to my gyny and get back to me...

L.xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi L  

I was just about to say don't worry etc etc and then scrolled down and read that they had told you to stop the clomid.  I was only going to say that I am on clomid too and I get throbbing, stabbing ache/pain which is stronger at ovulation but quite prominent at times right through the month.  I get a lot of wind and bloating too and have peppermint tea and wheat bag just like Natasha suggests.  All this is normal they tell you and in fact a good sign that your ovaries are being boosted.

take care xx


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Flowerpot

My gyny phoned me back today and said all the above are perfectly normal and that im probably ovulating   
So i went out and got some remegel which seems to be helping a bit and the wheat bag does help a bit too 

Thanx 

L.xx


----------

